# Testing Bean Shooter Man Bands



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very impressed with the solid performance of Pure Gum Rubber. They last, they hit hard, no hand slaps, they will handle any ammo. Have not yet found a down side to shooting these bands. Purchased these Bean Shooter Man Bands with Perry, A Plus Slingshots. He is a fine fellow to deal with so get you some.

http://youtu.be/ENsY7Zn8vfs


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

gum rubber looks good , might get me some .


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

are they more powerful thinner?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah gum rubber one I have not tried yet but will soon I guess


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll have to try that soon, gum rubber that is. Should be a good rock shooter.


----------

